# Lisinopril contain iodine?



## trailz (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone know this before I call my physician to find out? (Blood pressure medicine).

Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You'd be better off calling the pharmacy than the physician, but it's also easy to google it:

http://www.drugs.com/pro/lisinopril.html

According to the link above, there is no iodine.


----------



## trailz (Jan 22, 2013)

Checked with my Endo doc, my physician, and a Walgreens pharmacy. Doctors both said they did NOT think Lisinopril contained either iodine, or red dye 3. Pharmacist confirmed it.

Thanks All!


----------

